# A South American Cichlid Biotope



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

A 180 g South American cichlid biotope, featuring four Mesonauta insignis (one pair guarding young), six Acarichthys heckleii, five Uaru sp. Orange, Geophagus pindare ,abalios, sp. Redhead Tapajos, Satanoperca leucosticta, and Guianacara geayi.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Another great tank. What kind of filtration are you running?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you mambee. Filtration is provided by a Marineland C530 Canister filter.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

You have a lot of jumbo sized fish. What is your water change regimen?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have been changing 40-50% twice a week.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Very nice notho!


----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

Very nice tank and fish! Congratulations.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

spotmonster said:


> Very nice notho!





fddlss said:


> Very nice tank and fish! Congratulations.


Thank you!


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey notho- did you know that when you google 'south American cichlid biotope' this is the number one search result? I found this awhile ago and it became my inspiration for my current 135. Beautiful tank and fish. Thanks for sharing. I ended up with 2 pindare, 4 red head Tapajos, 6 Bolivian rams, a single unkown (altifrons I think but not sure, felt sorry for him as he was getting beat up in a tank of Oscars at the 'local trade ins welcome' fish store) and a bunch of S.A. tetras. also just got a pair of winemilleri. Anyway, I think you should start a new thread with a single pic of everytank you have, as think you porbably have M.T.S. pretty bad. I love it! Jason


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

yamadog said:


> Hey notho- did you know that when you google 'south American cichlid biotope' this is the number one search result? I found this awhile ago and it became my inspiration for my current 135. Beautiful tank and fish. Thanks for sharing. I ended up with 2 pindare, 4 red head Tapajos, 6 Bolivian rams, a single unkown (altifrons I think but not sure, felt sorry for him as he was getting beat up in a tank of Oscars at the 'local trade ins welcome' fish store) and a bunch of S.A. tetras. also just got a pair of winemilleri. Anyway, I think you should start a new thread with a single pic of everytank you have, as think you porbably have M.T.S. pretty bad. I love it! Jason


I would also like to see all your tanks in one thread, notho. You do some great work.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks yamadog and pablo111, for your kind comments. Most of my tanks are "working" tanks, set up for growout or maintenance ... so not always a pretty sight. I have a few that are show tanks. That's why you tend to see me focus on the fish and not so much the overall tank. And yes, I'm afraid I do suffer fom a bad case of MTS.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

what is the species in the video with a spot midway down the body, and the bar through the eyes? In the beginning of the video one appears moving left to right. I 'love them, and think I saw them available locally.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Gorgeous fish notho!


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Doesnt get much better than that, beautiful.


----------



## bostonjon1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Notho...always love your tanks pics....love geos... right now I have 1 Balzani,2 red head tapajos,1 firemouth and 3 blue acaras,5 cories,1 petricola,3 bn plecos and 6 congo tetras.. 90 gallon... 2 rena x2 cannisters abd change 50% water weekly.. is this overstocked or is there room for more? firemouth about 4 inches 1 acara about 4 inches everything else 2 1/2 inches or smaller....


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Gorgeous fish notho!





Pseudeotropheus BB said:


> Doesnt get much better than that, beautiful.


Thanks. I appreciate your kind comments.



nodima said:


> what is the species in the video with a spot midway down the body, and the bar through the eyes? In the beginning of the video one appears moving left to right. I 'love them, and think I saw them available locally.


They are Guianacara geayi ... a very neat fish.


----------



## belltold12 (Jan 1, 2014)

I love the Mesonauta laying down the law right around the 0:45 mark. Also your selection of plantsis amazing! Are they real or silk? If they're real aren't you worried about Mesonauta chowing down on them? If they're silk what brand are they?, because they like fantastic!


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

belltold12 said:


> I love the Mesonauta laying down the law right around the 0:45 mark. Also your selection of plantsis amazing! Are they real or silk? If they're real aren't you worried about Mesonauta chowing down on them? If they're silk what brand are they?, because they like fantastic!


Thanks for your comments. Actually, I'm kind of embarrassed to say that they are cheap plastic plants from the Dollar store. They seem to do the job though and are "chomp proof". Actually, the Uarus are real vegetarians and would make short work of the real things .... salad bar!!



bostonjon1 said:


> Hey Notho...always love your tanks pics....love geos... right now I have 1 Balzani,2 red head tapajos,1 firemouth and 3 blue acaras,5 cories,1 petricola,3 bn plecos and 6 congo tetras.. 90 gallon... 2 rena x2 cannisters abd change 50% water weekly.. is this overstocked or is there room for more? firemouth about 4 inches 1 acara about 4 inches everything else 2 1/2 inches or smaller....


Well, I tend to overstock my tanks, so in my opinion, as long as your tank filtration and water change regimen is adequate (and it is), your tank could take a few more fish. Perhaps something that would occupy the upper levels, like festivum, since the others tend to favor the lower levels. Also, keep in mind the your 'balzanii' does best with a cool period, coming from Uruguay.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

My goodness, your tank always amaze me. The fish and the decor are just gorgeous. Would have loved to see a full tank shot so I can appreciate the movement of the tank.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

NJmomie said:


> My goodness, your tank always amaze me. The fish and the decor are just gorgeous. Would have loved to see a full tank shot so I can appreciate the movement of the tank.


Thanks NJmomie. I don't have a video showing the whole tank, just photos.


----------

